# Job contract in Italy.



## Sincejune (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi

Where can I find a solicitor or lawyer who can offer job contract. Or any one else have contacts who can offer job contract. 

Please help. 
Thanks.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you want somebody to write you a contract? Or do you want a job offer?

http://www.prontolavoromcl.it/risorse/allegati/17-02_lavoro_subordinato_tempo_determinato.pdf

That's a stock contract


----------



## Sincejune (Apr 11, 2016)

I want a job contract. Any one


----------

